# Is fateweaver worth it?



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

questions in the title.

of is a Normal Lord of change with lvl4, twin heads and master of sorcery better?


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Fateweaver is better as a caster type, he gets tzeentch's will, for a re-roll a turn, robes so he can't be wounded better than a 3+ (useful versus cannons), twin heads for +2 to cast. One of the best things is he gets a whole range of magic that you can tailor each battle (even in a tourny) to the army you're facing without even customising your actual force. What's even better is you can cast a remains in play with one head, then keep casting afterwards with the other head, leaving that spell in place. He also gets a 3+ ward. Fateweaver however is horrible in melee, very, very, very horrible.

Compare that to the Lord of Change who won't be as good magically, but has some reasonable combat abilities versus rank and file, not much versus many characters but against ranks of even elite troops he can hold his own and rip them apart quite well, with a unit strength of 5/6 the LoC can also fly behind them and deny rank bonus to help you break enemy units, kairos will just get hurt doing the same...

Hope that helped!

Kairos also gets more magic, with master of sorcery you can get a diff lore instead, however with kairos you get 4 spells from two lores and 6 from tzeentch for around 14 spells in total, compared to 6, he's really versatile, I pretty much blew an entire army apart with this guy alone.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeh, I'm after a pure Caster, no fighting at all.

Fateweaver it is.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

No worries.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

As a caster more than worth his points. A mutlitude of spells +2 to cast and a 3+ ward save. Overall he is an excellent caster and if anything tries to reach you in combat, obviously im talking infantry, flee. You should be carried out of range and be able to annihilate them magically.

Fateweaver is the nightmare of my brett army as in a few turns he can absolutely smash my magic resistance an sap all my dispel scrolls. He really is a fantastic caster.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> As a caster more than worth his points. A mutlitude of spells +2 to cast and a 3+ ward save. Overall he is an excellent caster and if anything tries to reach you in combat, obviously im talking infantry, flee. You should be carried out of range and be able to annihilate them magically.
> 
> Fateweaver is the nightmare of my brett army as in a few turns he can absolutely smash my magic resistance an sap all my dispel scrolls. He really is a fantastic caster.


Fateweaver is a daemon, because of this he's immune to psychology.

Models immune to psychology can never flee from a charge. Because of this, Daemons may either stand or stand and shoot but can never flee.

Best usage of fateweaver is to fly behind an enemy army and bomb them with magic. I have found that the best counter to flying nasties hiding behind me is either ranged weapons OR fast cavalry characters, who have the movement speed and line of sight to catch those flying magic bombs! Just wanted to throw that in there for completeness sake .


----------

